# drilling holes in brittle tiles



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Any tips for drilling holes in brittle tile


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What do you consider to be brittle tile?


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Those white subway tiles


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

What kind of holes are you drilling?


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Grab bars
soap holders
Towel bars

Things like that


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

nailkiller1 said:


> Grab bars
> soap holders
> Towel bars
> 
> Things like that


Okay, so basically just holes for anchors. 

Subway tile is generally considered a soft bodied wall tile, and is easily drilled using regular ceramic tile bits such as these (just an example I quickly pulled off the web). Any big box store should have them, or similar.

http://www.amazon.com/Vermont-American-13310-4-Piece-Glass/dp/B000ETWIKM


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

HS345 said:


> Okay, so basically just holes for anchors.
> 
> Subway tile is generally considered a soft bodied wall tile, and is easily drilled using regular ceramic tile bits such as these (just an example I quickly pulled off the web). Any big box store should have them, or similar.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vermont-American-13310-4-Piece-Glass/dp/B000ETWIKM


Hey thanks I will pick some of those up

What would you use for harder tiles
At what point does the hammer drill come out if ever


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've used a hammer drill on 3/8" thick marble. That was for anchor holes.

I'm still a fan of diamond hole saws but they are limited when you are drilling smaller holes.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

angus242 said:


> What do you consider to be brittle tile?


 
I would consider slate to be one of the softest, most brittle,and crumbly tiles I've ever worked with. But thats me.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

nailkiller1 said:


> Hey thanks I will pick some of those up
> 
> What would you use for harder tiles
> At what point does the hammer drill come out if ever


No problem. 

I do not ever recommend using a hammer drill on tile. There are tile guys who will argue this point, but the shock of hammer drilling is never a good thing for the bond of tile IMHO.

For harder tile you would want to go to a diamond drill bit for smaller holes, and diamond hole saws, or core bits for larger holes.

http://www.amazon.com/Raimondi-1811...1_fkmr2_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1290041940&sr=1-1-fkmr2

http://www.amazon.com/Raimondi-Diam...1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1290041940&sr=1-1-fkmr1


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I've used a hammer drill on 3/8" thick marble. That was for anchor holes.
> 
> I'm still a fan of diamond hole saws but they are limited when you are drilling smaller holes.


 
I looked at some of those before the smallest size this set had was 1/2


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Greg beat me to it.....


http://www.raimondiusa.com/hscb_probits.html


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys
Looks like that company is in wis 
I will have to pick up some of those


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

They don't sell direct. They have a sister retail store:

Tile Tools

Talk to Rich or Don & tell em Angus sent ya! I just started buying from them earlier this year and they are the best tile store I have ever dealt with. Another CT member has recently made a very large purchase with them and was very happy with the price and service.

If all goes with my recent bid, I'll be dropping $4k + with them soon.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey angus, I was checkin' out your Tile Tools link (I've purchased stuff from them before), and noticed a bunch of the Raimondi diamond drill bits are on sale in the "bargain bin". :thumbup: Don't know if that's good, or bad. 

http://www.tiletools.com/department/clearance-savings-142.cfm?startPage=41&


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, I know. If I get to place my big order soon, maybe they'll throw a few bits in?????

(Rich are you listening )


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The best bits I have ever used on porcelain are the armeg ptc Carbide bits. They will get you around 30-50 holes in porcelain but they ain't cheap. The good thing is once they have been used up on porcelain they still work great on all other types of tile. You can't get the whole kit for around $600

http://www.tools4flooring.com/gundlach-ptcpk-professional-hole-saw-kit-p-1006.html


They also make a crown bit that's designed just for the install of shower fixtures. I think It a specific bit though so ain't much use for much else. 

http://www.tools4flooring.com/armeg-ptc-small-diameter-diamond-crown-and-masonry-bit.html


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The best hole saws I've used (1/2" +) have been Dewalt.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I've been using the diamond bits a lot this year---About the best thing for porcelain--

I buy direct for Hong Kong off of Ebay--Mike--


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Angus you should invest in the armeg bits. They are unlike most over diamond grit cutters. They don't look like they have any diamond grit on them but they go through the tile like butter. They also get over 1000 cuts in grade 5 porcelain. I have been meaning to buy a set my self but ain't got around to it yet.


----------

